# Mon jeu iPad est disponible et est gratuit pour la semaine



## adinx (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'auteur du jeu iPad pour les tout-petits "L'île aux poulpes" qui est sorti hier. Pour fêter ça, il est gratuit pour la semaine. Je me permets ainsi de faire un petit peu de pub. Il a déjà été téléchargé 519 fois, j'en suis très content. Mais s'il peut faire rêver et rigoler d'autres petits bouts de chou, ce serait encore plus chouette !







Imaginez, un livre où les enfants vont à la découverte d'un monde magique, dans lequel évoluent sons, présence d'animaux et bruitages rigolos.
C'est en s'amusant, sur des histoires de pirates et de chasse au trésor, découvrant la mer tel un explorateur que ce livre sonore laisse transparaître un monde fun et ludique à souhait.
Des images magiques et interactives captent l'attention de ces doux rêveurs de 2 à 5 ans qui retiendront chaque personnage et chaque son pour se plonger à chaque fois dans ce monde enchanté.
Les tous petits ne sont jamais rassasiés et découvrent l'enchantement autour d'eux en se laissant porter à chaque occasion. C'est ce que nous avons voulu faire en créant cette application.
Les sons et les animations maintiennent l'enfant en alerte et lui donnent envie d'aller toujours plus loin.
Les scènes sont variées et agréables au regard, les sons accompagnent les actions avec brio, les couleurs vives et les personnages subtilement inventés permettent à chacun de se laisser aller à une imagination débordante.
Les options sont nombreuses et le contenu esthétique vont raviront à souhait&#8230;

Voici quelques liens sur L'île aux poulpes :

L'application sur l'iPad AppStore : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lile-aux-po...d572864849?mt=8
L'île aux poulpes est aussi disponible sur les tablettes et smartphones android (0,50&#8364 : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?...r.ileauxpoulpes
La version du jeu en ligne : http://thomas-ruffier.com/iphone-ipad/ile-aux-poulpes/

Merci de l'intérêt que vous portez à mon jeu.

N'hésitez pas à m'apporter vos réactions, j'en prendrais compte pour les évolutions. Et si vous pouvez pensez à laisser une petite note sur l'AppStore, ça serait encore mieux !


----------

